# Matt Schofield - Ear to the Ground solo w/tab



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,
OK so I have added a new solo to my growing list. It's a quick one from Matt Schofield. Some great lines in there to enhance your blues and chord tone soloing pallette and understanding.
Check it out:
http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/2013/07/ear-to-ground-solo-wtab.html


----------

